# Slimo's 65 Gal



## Slimo (Nov 1, 2010)

Pics of one of my tank


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice...


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

nice tank but have to love the posters above the tank.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Impressive, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

nice tank.. post some specs.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sooo very nice..


----------



## Slimo (Nov 1, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> nice tank.. post some specs.


-Plain Gravel with some fertiliser tabs of my conception.
-216 watt of 6500K T5s.
-Fertilised with PPS-pro.


----------



## Slimo (Nov 1, 2010)

aaronc said:


> nice tank but have to love the posters above the tank.


Yes, the poster are nice. I got them from Tropica when I was working in the trade 20 years ago.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful, I little bit of red and it will be complete (I think).


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I cant make out the plant at the bottom right, which im sure is the same as bottom left. Also, what is the plant at the back/fair right (the tall narrow leaf fern looking guy)?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Very good!


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice work. Great to see a fully mature planted tank with some big lush slow growers. Very nice Bolbitis. Very good contrast with the dark crypts as well. Have you seen Tropica's (relatively) new Hygrophila pinnatifida? It would look amazing in this tank.


----------



## Slimo (Nov 1, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> I cant make out the plant at the bottom right, which im sure is the same as bottom left. Also, what is the plant at the back/fair right (the tall narrow leaf fern looking guy)?


The plant in the front is OGOSTEMON HELFERI and yes its Needle leave Microsorium fern.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

very nice helferi,, do you wanna sell some clippings ? Im starting up a new tank and need a few stems.. and too lazy to drive down toe managerie


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Tank looks really good.


----------



## Slimo (Nov 1, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> very nice helferi,, do you wanna sell some clippings ? Im starting up a new tank and need a few stems.. and too lazy to drive down toe managerie


What`s Managerie? a store ? a good one?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Slimo said:


> What`s Managerie? a store ? a good one?


Yes, a great place with high quality livestock.

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Is bolbitis the plant in the top centre?

I love p.helferi. I must get some trimmings from a friend soon.


----------



## Slimo (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes, its bolbitis. A great long term scaping plant.



Will Hayward said:


> Is bolbitis the plant in the top centre?
> 
> I love p.helferi. I must get some trimmings from a friend soon.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Love the big stand of needle leaf microsorum!! Indeed, a very nice mature tank.

Do you have more pictures you'd care to share?


----------



## Slimo (Nov 1, 2010)

*2 other tanks of mine...*

voila!

One is an overgrown 65 gal that has been dismantled a few years ago. The other is a newly started 40 Gal High. It has changed a lot since the picture was taken.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Slimo said:


> voila!
> 
> One is an overgrown 65 gal that has been dismantled a few years ago. The other is a newly started 40 Gal High. It has changed a lot since the picture was taken.


looks great! I wish I had time to setup big aquariums like these


----------

